# Roasted tomatoe sauce recipe



## meathead (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi all , I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t post often I prefer to stay quiet , read and learn . But today Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve come up with something  to offer . I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t like store bought  BBQ sauce , its just to sweet and overpowering  so I came up with my own recipe for brisket and rib sauce ..

12 Roma Tomatoes
1 large Onion 
5 cloves of garlic
3 good big jalapeno peppers
Â¼ cup apple juice 
4 tbs cider vinegar 
Â¼ cup beer
Â½ tsp cumim seed 
1 tbs brown sugar 
Salt and pepper

Cut and core the Tomatoes , Peppers , Onion and garlic , roast in the oven or smoker at 250 for 2 to 3 hours or until it has lost about half its moisture . Put everything together in the blender and make a smooth sauce , cook down on the stove if the sauce is to runny . I served it with pulled brisket and pork shoulder . A friend tried the recipe and added some cinnamon , ground clove and more brown sugar . I guess itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a good base for whatever you like .


----------



## just woody (Jul 10, 2006)

sounds good, will give it a try soon as we can get the peppers.. thanks


----------

